# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  The Airy Arm

## Eddie

The Airy Arm is a device that provides users with the inability of moving their hand, this exact ability.  It is 3D printed and utilizes cables that pull the fingers open and shut as the elbow bends and straightens.  It allows for those with paralyzed hands to regain the use.  It is developed by Elizabeth Jackson, a student of Jon Schull (e-NABLE founder).  She is still working to improve the design but so far it works very well.  Read more at http://3dprint.com/18459/3d-printed-airy-arm/

Any ideas for improvements?

----------


## johnbr

Eddie, are there any videos of the arm in use available? 

Looks like someone tried to post one here, but the video doesn't appear to work: http://brainrecoveryproject.org/rese...th-hemiplegia/

Thanks,  :Smile:  John

----------


## maccay

> The Airy Arm is a device that provides users with the inability of moving their hand, this exact ability.  It is 3D printed and utilizes cables that pull the fingers open and shut as the elbow bends and straightens.  It allows for those with paralyzed hands to regain the use.  It is developed by Elizabeth Jackson, a student of Jon Schull (e-NABLE founder).  She is still working to improve the design but so far it works very well.  Read more at http://3dprint.com/18459/3d-printed-airy-arm/
> 
> Any ideas for improvements?


Greetings,  Where can I find the .stl files for this device?

Thanks

----------


## Roxy

> The Airy Arm is a device that provides users with the  inability of moving their hand, this exact ability.  It is 3D printed  and utilizes cables that pull the fingers open and shut as the elbow  bends and straightens.  It allows for those with paralyzed hands to  regain the use
> ...
> Any ideas for improvements?


Wow!   With sensors...   And data logging  capability...   It is easy to see how this could help a person re-learn  how to accomplish basic movements.   And for that matter, help keep records of daily, weekly, monthly progress on what motion the person is able to make happen.

----------


## johnbr

The Felxy Hand 2 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:380665) uses flexible plastic in the finger joints to create tension so that only 1 set of strings are necessary. When those strings release, the fingers automatically open because of the joints in the fingers. I wonder if there is opportunity to simplify the design here, reducing the number of strings used?

----------


## Joe

Hello all, in anticipation of the Airy Arm being fully developed I was wondering what kind of 3d printer I would need to make this device.  My 4 year old son, Leo had a stroke in utero and has limited use of his right side, I think this could help him.  I have found that no matter how effective a device is, if its not comfortable a child will refuse to wear it.  Some felt lining underneath the printed framing would make it more comfortable.  Also, some way of protecting the cables from snagging on things is needed, maybe a fabric shroud or narrow gauge cable housing like on a bicycle.

----------


## TheBrainRecoveryProject

The video should work now.   http://www.brainrecoveryproject.org/...th-hemiplegia/  The designer has modified the device since this video was taken.  We'll have a blog post up soon with the new version.

----------


## TheBrainRecoveryProject

Yes, it is our hope that we will be able to crowdsource sensors and data logging capability.  We're working on those issues on the side and are in need of app developers to help out.  Anyone want to volunteer?

----------


## TheBrainRecoveryProject

Joe, right now the designer is working only on the mechanics of the arm.  Once that's done, we will work on the profile, comfort, etc. as you mention. I believe that, ideally, it should fit more like a glove.  We'd also like to incorporate sensors etc so that the child is reminded to use their arm, some vibration for proprioceptive input, etc. The current version, once finalized, would be printable at your local Office Depot (if it has a 3D printer) and you would assemble it yourself.

----------

